# marlin 39a



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just came aross this today.. had to pick it up. Made one year before I was born.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice rifle Dovans, my 1st rifle was a 1897 Marlin that my oldman bought me for my 5th birthday. He never let me
forget that he had to put out $8 for it, in 55. The 97 was the forerunner of the 39. I bought new 39 in the 70s
because kids wanted to shot the 97 and I didn't want to chance getting it beat up. They are bring top dollar
In these parts.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

The 39 is a great accurate squirrel rifle and will handle the S,L&LR rounds well. A well built rim fire lever action. Picked up a used one around 35 years past. Used it with open sights took a lot of squirrels until The sights became blurry. Something that happens to older Marlins  added a scope like yours.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Dovans said:


> View attachment 192317
> Just came aross this today.. had to pick it up. Made one year before I was born.


Not sure how to do a "PM" but I sent you a "conversation".


----------

